# How easy it is to get your tax code and registraion



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

Please find how easy it is to get registered here if you hold an EU passport. Extract from email to my mate in the states so please forgive spellings etc. Oh this was in Lamezia Terme.


So I go to ministry with a thermos flask, sandwiches, thick book to read, a sleeping bad you know for the very long wait. I walk in millions of Axxxxxxxns. (Not a racist just the way it was, god bless them) I go to the ticket machine that gives you your number, I get 0006349 B okay I’m thinking, not such a big a number as I thought. Then I’ll just check out the big number screen thingy, to twig how the system works and frig me, right at the top is 0006349 B go to desk C, I walk though security around a corner and a nice lady is sitting at desk C with no one sitting in the chair in front of her. Well I gave her proof of id passport etc. and I am not kidding 10 mins later, F.O.C I am walking out with fully stamped up registration and Tax code agreement. I had to eat me sanies in the car.


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Gerardos, 

that's a good example of how it should work within the EU nowadays. All it takes is a proof that either you are or will be employed, or that you are starting a business, or that you have sufficient means to live on. See Your Europe: Registering your residence abroad and Registering your residence in Italy.

Buona fortuna in Italy!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

All he did was get a tax number. He didn't register for residence etc. You don't even have to be in Italy to get a tax number.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

True. It's even possible (for Italian citizens at least) to get a _codice fiscale_ via postal mail to an Italian consulate.

Even though this particular government service is among the most routine and "boring" we can still applaud the fact it's usually a smooth, trouble-free, convenient process.


----------



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

*advise please?*

Hi All,

Sorry for my ignorance!

I am buy a house in the next couple of weeks. Therefore how do I obtain that house as my residency please?

Thanks Gerard


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

your house agent should sort all that out for , if not walk away


----------



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

Molti molti grazie
Gerard


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

BBCWatcher said:


> True. It's even possible (for Italian citizens at least) to get a _codice fiscale_ via postal mail to an Italian consulate.


Some Italian consulates even do it by e-mail, and to citizans of other EU member states as well...


----------

